# Tropical Beetles



## orionmystery (Sep 7, 2014)

Longhorn beetles porn. Epepeotes luscus(?). Selangor, Malaysia.


Epepeotes luscus IMG_1550 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Longhorn Beetle Porn. And a voyeuristic ant . Selangor, Malaysia.


Niphona sp. IMG_3212 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Unidentified


Cerambycid IMG_1224 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Unidentified Dung beetle


Scarabidae IMG_1134 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Unidentified Chrysomelidae


Chrysomelidae IMG_3378 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Tiger beetle, Tricondyla sp.


Tricondyla sp. IMG_1264 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Mating pair of fireflies


Mating fireflies IMG_3424 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Trilobite beetle, Duliticola sp.? Sabah, East Malaysia.


Duliticola sp. IMG_1945 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


More beetles: Some amazing Malaysian beetles! | Up Close with Nature


----------



## avraam (Sep 27, 2014)

funny photos, they scares me)


----------

